# Pareto @ 10 weeks



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Obviously I'm biased.... but he's so cute


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

His eyes! So enchanting <3
He's looking like a big boy too!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

He is getting big! Need to weigh & measure him.... but can't find the scales... he won't keep still but think he's about 2.5 tins high... can't find the tape measure either lol


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Stunning! Look at those eyes! He is a big boy for 10 weeks! He looks very cocker like too. Too sweet!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow just look at those eyes,he is gorgeous! you can really see the spaniel in him,what a sweetheart and soooo big!! xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He's gorgeous! & I was thinking the same as above, beautiful eyes & can definitely see the cocker spaniel in him


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable  ... quite a spaniely face, not dissimilar to my Bess. Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

his eyes!!!!!!!! they are so expressive! very cute


----------

